
Facebook Stats: Arabic The Fastest Growing, English Losses its Majority - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2010/08/facebook-population-arabic-the-fastest-growing-english-falls-from-the-majority-leadership.html
======
garyaj2
'Losses'? Surely English speakers would write 'loses'.

------
ArabGeek
facebook is now an International playground, Does that mean anything to
facebook?

